# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de CS:GO*.

----------


## gloupi78

J'ai parcouru en long en large, c'est pas mal fait !

Une nouvelle page du type "Mes 5 premiers rounds en matchmakings" peut être pas mal !

----------


## Izual

Ah bah si gloupi approuve, que demander de plus ?

J'ambitionne en effet d'écrire une nouvelle partie "tactiques de base" où j'expliquerais tout bêtement que les CT splittent en deux dans les scénarios de bombe et que les T restent groupés ou bien justement se séparent pour faire diversion, et ainsi de suite. Mais qu'est-ce que tu mettrais dans une section dédiée aux 5 premiers rounds du matchmaking ? En classé donc ?

----------


## gloupi78

> Ah bah si gloupi approuve, que demander de plus ?
> 
> J'ambitionne en effet d'écrire une nouvelle partie "tactiques de base" où j'expliquerais tout bêtement que les CT splittent en deux dans les scénarios de bombe et que les T restent groupés ou bien justement se séparent pour faire diversion, et ainsi de suite. Mais qu'est-ce que tu mettrais dans une section dédiée aux 5 premiers rounds du matchmaking ? En classé donc ?


Je peux vous faire une vidéo si vous voulez, comment faire côté ct/terro juste sur les 5 premiers rounds. Je vous la file, vous éditer, vous mettez mon nom en fin de vidéo, youtube nous file un partenariat, je passe au 20h de Claire Chazal et a nous les eurobrozoufs.

----------


## Izual

Ah bah non, le but du guide c'est justement d'éviter les vidéos  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

Rajouter une section sur les binds d'achat peut-être ?

Par exemple sur les touches du pavé numérique pour acheter plus vite en phase de setup : 


```
//0
bind "kp_ins" "buy defuser"
//1
bind "kp_end" "buy flashbang"
//2
bind "kp_downarrow" "buy hegrenade"
//3
bind "kp_pgdn" "buy smokegrenade"
//4
bind "kp_leftarrow" "buy ak47; buy m4a1"
//5
bind "kp_5" "buy p250"
//6
bind "kp_rightarrow" "buy awp"
//7
bind "KP_HOME" "buy molotov"
//8
bind "kp_uparrow" "buy vesthelm"
//9
bind "kp_pgup" "buy mp7"
```

A remplacer par les armes de votre choix...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Je peux vous faire une vidéo si vous voulez

----------


## Izual

> Rajouter une section sur les binds d'achat peut-être ?


Je me suis posé la question, pour les binds. Est-ce que ça rentre vraiment dans l'utilisation du jeu par un débutant ? J'ai 190 heures sur CSGO et je n'en ai jamais vraiment ressenti le besoin (je clique vite), et puis ça permet au joueur d'explorer un peu la boutique. A la limite, si on a un bon post sur le forum qui explique les binds je peux mettre un lien dans le guide.

----------


## shooty09

Le guide est pas mal du tout. Je rajouterais le fait de désactiver complètement pendant un temps la touche accroupir, bien trop utilisé par les débutants et qui se résument souvent par la mort. il faut se forcer à apprendre à tirer en bougeant très légèrement de droit à gauche pour limiter les headshot.

----------


## Angelina

Excellent. Merci pour ce guide.  ::):

----------


## Argha

```
bind "KP_INS" "buy hegrenade; buy molotov; buy smokegrenade; buy flashbang; buy incgrenade"
bind "KP_END" "buy awp; buy vesthelm; buy vest; buy defuser; buy p250; "
bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "buy m4a4; buy ak47; buy vesthelm; buy vest; buy defuser; buy p250; "
bind "KP_PGDN" "buy nova; buy vesthelm; buy vest; buy defuser; buy p250; "
bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy scar20; buy g3sg1; buy vesthelm; buy vest; buy defuser; buy p250; "
bind "KP_5" "buy aug; buy sg550; buy vesthelm; buy vest; buy defuser; buy p250; "
bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy p250"
```

Les explications plus tard.  :;): 

edit :

Alors dans tous les cas sauf pour la touche 6 qui ne prend qu'un p250, ca achete : veste+casque ou juste une veste pauvreté oblige, un kit, et enfin l'arme secondaire de mon choix le P250.

0 : le plein de grenade ( he, molo, smoke, flash )
1 : AWP
2 : M4 ou AK
3 : Nova <3 <3 <3
4 : Autonoob
5 : AUG ou SG550
6 : eco P250

Donc en jeu 3+0, si je suis blindé de sous me donnera : Nova, Veste et casque, Defuse kit, p250, He, molo, smoke, flash. Dans cet ordre en fonction du budget.

A défaut de savoir précisément où le mettre j'ai copié le code ci-dessus dans :
config.cfg
config_default.cfg
autoexec.cfg

Un tuto qui va bien même si le code n'est pas toujours exact : http://www.esl.eu/fr/csgo/forum/2866/29714/1061352/

----------


## skyblazer

> Le guide est pas mal du tout. Je rajouterais le fait de désactiver complètement pendant un temps la touche accroupir, bien trop utilisé par les débutants et qui se résument souvent par la mort. il faut se forcer à apprendre à tirer en bougeant très légèrement de droit à gauche pour limiter les headshot.


Etant donné que le crouch a été buff il y a quelques patch, c'est plus forcément l'idée du siècle. Surtout quand le crouch reste utile pour faire des high jumps de toute manière ...

----------


## Wooopai

Merci Izual, je regarderai ton guide bientôt ! 
Je viens d'y jeter un coup d’œil, et je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord concernant l'avantage pour la map Agency. Je pense plutôt le contraire.

----------


## Izual

Sur l'équilibrage ? Les données ont été collectées auprès d'un échantillon représentatif de canards csgoïens, et passées au travers d'un algorithme dont nous avons le secret. Des erreurs peuvent se produire.

----------


## Wooopai

Bah, la map Agency est trop déséquilibrée en compétitif (5 vs 5). La configuration de la map donne un trop grand avantage aux terroristes. Comme celle d'Aztec d'ailleurs. De plus, les configurations de nombreuses maps ont été changé dernièrement.

----------


## Madderose

Bonjour,
Je pense qu'il manque une liste de certains réflexes à avoir pour les joueurs qui ont des idées de compétition en tête.
Avec une étude des niveaux de jeux élevé, afin de donner les bons réflexes au joueurs débutants.
(comment les équipes en compétition fonctionnent au niveau des achats dans le jeu, quelle communication, l'organisation en dehors du jeu...)
Je vais essayer de produire cette partie et je vous la soumettrai.

----------


## Labre

Excellent, merci du boulot !

----------


## Hoximor

Bonjour

Je suis tout nouveau ici, je viens de lire le guide, j'aimerais réagir à chaud sur certaines choses. Il est très bien de façon générale (et puis bien écrit, c'est sympa à lire) mais :
- Dust2 n'est pas avantagé T, elle est extrêmement équilibrée (et même parfois considérée comme avantagée CT).
- La M4A1S ne se loot pas, elle apparaît immédiatement dans l'inventaire lors du premier lancement.
- Dernière chose, je trouve que vous êtes un peu méchant envers le scout. Certes, il n'est pas facile à maîtriser, mais je préfère largement me retrouver, si j'ai un fusil d'assaut, contre un AWP que contre un scout. Un scout est très mobile et sa précision est hors pair (la visée est stable dès qu'on arrête de bouger, et le fait de pouvoir sauter en tirant ajoute une vraie difficulté pour l'adversaire), alors que l'AWP est très lent et les gens paniquent généralement vite, finissant par s'essayer au unscope à trente mètres. D'ailleurs dernière chose (vraiment), un scout a une précision de 100% en unscope (faites un point au Veleda sur votre écran et essayez  :;):  )

----------


## Izual

> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau ici, je viens de lire le guide, j'aimerais réagir à chaud sur certaines choses. Il est très bien de façon générale (et puis bien écrit, c'est sympa à lire) mais :
> - Dust2 n'est pas avantagé T, elle est extrêmement équilibrée (et même parfois considérée comme avantagée CT).
> - La M4A1S ne se loot pas, elle apparaît immédiatement dans l'inventaire lors du premier lancement.
> - Dernière chose, je trouve que vous êtes un peu méchant envers le scout. Certes, il n'est pas facile à maîtriser, mais je préfère largement me retrouver, si j'ai un fusil d'assaut, contre un AWP que contre un scout. Un scout est très mobile et sa précision est hors pair (la visée est stable dès qu'on arrête de bouger, et le fait de pouvoir sauter en tirant ajoute une vraie difficulté pour l'adversaire), alors que l'AWP est très lent et les gens paniquent généralement vite, finissant par s'essayer au unscope à trente mètres. D'ailleurs dernière chose (vraiment), un scout a une précision de 100% en unscope (faites un point au Veleda sur votre écran et essayez  )


Est-ce que tu as des sources pour Dust2 ? Je veux bien changer, mais vu que l'équilibrage est soumis à caution (et à la subjectivité des joueurs), j'aimerais autant faire ça bien.

Pour la M4, elle apparaît après une première partie je crois, d'où le mot "loot". Et concernant le Scout, tu as raison (surtout depuis le nerf de l'AWP), je vais changer.

Merci pour les retours !

----------


## Xavyerfr

> Est-ce que tu as des sources pour Dust2 ? Je veux bien changer, mais vu que l'équilibrage est soumis à caution (et à la subjectivité des joueurs), j'aimerais autant faire ça bien.


Pour Dust 2 elle est comme le dit Hoximor équilibré.Elle est avantagé CT dans le sens ou il est plus simple de tenir une ligne que de décaler. Je donne en lien un post paru sur le blog officiel http://cpc.cx/c2t ou on peut voir les stats. A noter que ce post n'est plus trop d'actualité pour Overpass puisque elle a été bien modifié depuis.




> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau ici, [...]  D'ailleurs dernière chose (vraiment), un scout a une précision de 100% en unscope (faites un point au Veleda sur votre écran et essayez  )


 Ou un bout de Patafix  ::ninja::

----------


## Xavyerfr

De plus je vais vérifié mais la commande give weapon_flashgrenade ne marche pas.Pour avoir une Flash il faut taper give weapon_flashbang. Je laisse  un Pastebin que j'ai créé pour m'en faire une config d'entrainement avec des commandes utiles.

----------


## Hoximor

Je n'avais pas retrouvé mes sources (à part l'expérience  :^_^: ) mais voilà tu les as.
Est ce que tu as mis Cache dans le guide ? (je ne peux pas vérifier à l'heure actuelle). Elle est maintenant une map officielle.
Pour finir effectivement c'est bien flashbang et non flashgrenade qu'il faut utiliser.

---------- Post added at 06h41 ---------- Previous post was at 06h41 ----------




> Ou un bout de Patafix


Nah on peut pas voir à travers la patafix  ::P:

----------

